# rest cutting feathers



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will probably get better response in the FITA section. There are some seriously good Olympic recurve archers who post over there.

They will be able to help you much better that most of us here. However, I would guess that you have a tuning or spine problem and the back end of your arrow is hitting the rest. 

If you give the guys in the FITA section a little more detail, they will be able to advise you on what to do to correct this.

Sorry not to be more help,
Allen


----------



## ltfish (Oct 6, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you did INDEX you arrows ........if so ill say allen is correct, spine or tune problem............


----------

